# Massachusetts and surrounding states, where to stay?



## debrichard (Jun 12, 2010)

Need some info. on staying north of Boston for a couple of nights, as close to Lawrence as we can hubby has business there, and then we're free and would like to see surrounding states, we have about a week.  Scenic drives and all that in a 38FT. Class A rv.
Thanks!


----------



## vanole (Jun 12, 2010)

Re: Massachusetts and surrounding states, where to stay?

debrichard,

Think you will find close to Lawrence a tough sell.  I have not stayed north of Beantown in Mass for many years.  Here is one just over the border and I have never been to it.  http://lodging.uptake.com/camping/massachusetts/haverhill/666549481.html.  Think this place is in Paistow NH just north of Haverhill Mass.

Salisbury State Park in Mass is another option for you if not booked.

Lucky for you Lawrence is on the north shore and easy to get too via I-93, or I-495.

Well south of Boston in Foxboro is Normandy Farms and it is nice.  By chance are you retired military.  If so the FAMCAMP at Hanscom is not too bad.  Located in Bedford Mass short hop up Rt128 to I-93.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## vanole (Jun 12, 2010)

Re: Massachusetts and surrounding states, where to stay?

debrichard,

Just spoke to my sister who lives in Salem NH and she mentioned their is a place in Derry NH.  I also have never stayed there.  Link below.

http://www.hiddenvalleyrv.com/

Jeff


----------



## CarolineSleeps (Jun 29, 2010)

Re: Massachusetts and surrounding states, where to stay?

There's also Angle Pond Grove Camping and Recreation Area - http://www.campingroadtrip.com/camp...angle-pond-grove-camping-and-recreation-area/, which is slightly closer to Lawrence than Hidden Valley.  I also have never stayed there.


----------



## CarolineSleeps (Jun 30, 2010)

Re: Massachusetts and surrounding states, where to stay?

I'm sorry - I just realized that link doesn't take you directly to the Angle Pond Grove Camping and Recreation Area page.  

You can get to it by following this link and clicking the "Find Now" button. It should generate campgrounds and RV parks within 25 miles of Lawrence, Mass.


----------

